# horse coughing



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

could be an allergy of some sort. Dust allergy.
My friend's horse has dust allergies and he'll cough like that when it gets dusty or if his hay isn't watered down


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, it could be anything really. A cold, allergy or just dust in his throat. all you can do is call the owner and let them know just like you are doing.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

One of my mares coughs around dusty things... she isnt sick or anything but when it is really dusty at shows I keep her watered really good and it seems to help her out. It probably wouldnt hurt for the owners to know though and then they can keep an eye out for possible illness.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are a lot of things it could be. Anything from simple dust, to allergies to breathing problems. If it continues or if you find it really bothers him you should start removing things out of his environment to try to rule out the cause of it. I would try to see if it is exercise induced as well. Might rule out a few things such as asthma.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings: It is my neighbors horse, not mine. 

I tried calling the owners and they never returned my call, so I will try again tomorrow, if I don't get in touch with them, then I don't know what to do, they don't do nothing with these horses, their feet haven't been done in three yrs. and all they feed them is alfalfa hay.There is glass and trash in the pasture, I have even call animal control, but I don't know what happened.I sure hope he will be ok.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I'd make (another) call to the RSPCA or what ever you have where you live. Its cruel to keep horses like that, especially not doing their hooves...


----------

